# So, no one in this forum is complaining about having a subscription on a Tivo mini?



## redbeard25 (Jan 15, 2002)

It didn't occur to me until I set it up and it downloaded data...

I bet there's something in Tivo's agreement with Tribune that makes them pay on a per device basis. So, they couldn't download the data to the Premiere and just "echo" it on the mini, although that would make total sense. I bet the mini looks and says, "hey, where am I?" and then downloads its own data. Because Tivo's paying per device, you pay too.

Of course, it could be like having an iPod touch and having to pay for upgrades because your accountant told you you had to...


----------



## Gadfly (Oct 27, 2007)

Because just about all of us assume this costs $250 and that's that.

I seriously doubt anybody posting on this forum is interested in mini will go the path of monthly subscription but I may be projecting my take upon others!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

It has been beat to death in several threads. Just consider the price to be $250 when you evaluate if it is worth it to you or not and forget about how TiVo bills it out.


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

Most long time TiVo fans would only complain if there wasn't a lifetime option. The $6 a month is for people who can't do math.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Gee, it's not like there haven't been a ZILLION threads complaining about this.. (BTW, I'm only being slightly sarcastic, and am NOT trying to be rude..)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm just happy I can go down to the FiOS store this weekend and turn in a cable card. Then I will be paying FiOS $3.99 less each month and be down to two cable cards. If/when the six tuner TiVo is released, I'll finally be able to get down to one cable card.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

bdraw said:


> Most long time TiVo fans would only complain if there wasn't a lifetime option. The $6 a month is for people who can't do math.


+1.

Each Mini cost me $250. I would have preferred $149, but oh well.

Saving a bonus outlet fee, a CableCARD rental and the added potential cost of another Premiere makes the Mini a no-brainer to extend TiVo into locations that are lightly used for TV viewing.


----------



## jano18 (Oct 16, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> I'm just happy I can go down to the FiOS store this weekend and turn in a cable card. Then I will be paying FiOS $3.99 less each month and be down to two cable cards. If/when the six tuner TiVo is released, I'll finally be able to get down to one cable card.


+1

I am turning in my cable card tomorrow & saving $7.45 a month from Comcast ($9.95 -$2.50). Now I won't be paying them anything at all for any equipment or outlet fees. I couldn't be happier until the dynamic tuner support update is released.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I'm just happy I can go down to the FiOS store this weekend and turn in a cable card. Then I will be paying FiOS $3.99 less each month and be down to two cable cards. If/when the six tuner TiVo is released, I'll finally be able to get down to one cable card.


I would have saved $6 a month, turning in my card for my HD. Since I downgraded to the Cox "Economy" package, my tv bill went down to $35 a month, including the cards. The gateway fees of $13, were also removed, so...I will still save $2 a month.

Of course I will sell the HD with Lifetime. ($250 to $300) One thing that I will miss with this HD box, the fast Netflix load times.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> I'm just happy I can go down to the FiOS store this weekend and turn in a cable card. Then I will be paying FiOS $3.99 less each month and be down to two cable cards. If/when the six tuner TiVo is released, I'll finally be able to get down to one cable card.


Yeah, a 6 tuner and a 4Tb drive would be like 3 premiers.

On monthly TiVo subs you would save $14 a month by using 2 minis instead of premieres

When you upgrade to the newest TiVo box,you only need 1, unless it's a mini upgrade. Wonder if the mini could get added functions by a new TiVo Series box upgrade?


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

I never even considered a monthly option on the Mini. Just the PLS. I can understand paying the monthly fee on a DVR because of concerns over how long it will last and how often you may want to upgrade it, but on a Mini, that has no moving parts? No way. Make sure it's connected to a surge protector at all times (a battery back-up would be better so voltage is constantly regulated), and enjoy it for quite a long time. With a 25-month break-even, the deck is stacked in your favor.

Still, I would have been happier with a $200 price tag with PLS, but that $249 was definitely at my threshold of what I was willing to spend without regretting just getting another DVR.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

jfh3 said:


> +1.
> 
> Each Mini cost me $250. I would have preferred $149, but oh well.
> 
> Saving a bonus outlet fee, a CableCARD rental and the added potential cost of another Premiere makes the Mini a no-brainer to extend TiVo into locations that are lightly used for TV viewing.


You're probably also saving a few bucks a month on electricity. The Mini almost uses zero. A series 3 uses 35-40 and most cable company boxes use at least 10.


----------

